
The CS Masters Degree Distraction - rayvega
http://jasonleveille.com/blog/2009/10/the-cs-masters-degree-distraction
======
raffi
I think of web development (SQL, JavaScript, your favorite VCS) as something
you'd learn in a vocational setting or on your own. What the author is
describing sounds like someone getting a degree in mechanical engineering just
so they can change the starter in their car. It's not necessary.

I studied CS at the Masters level and found two years was a very short time to
get exposed to a lot of things that our tools haven't even begun to address.

------
angrycoder
Yeah, that is what stuck out from this article, I had to take the majority of
those courses 10 years ago to get my Bachelors.

A WWW Programming course to get your Master's? In Perl? In 2009?

------
paulgb
Interesting, I wonder where this was? I'd have expected grad school to be way
more theoretical and research-oriented than that.

------
mwerty
tl;dr: cs != programming web sites

